# WTB 223 BRASS



## MNGOOSEER (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi looking to buy some 223 brass would like brass without the crimped primer in it but will consider anything let me know what you have i am in the fargo area but get to GF AND BIS for work thanks MNGOOSEER


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Once fired military lake city $66.00 per 1000

http://www.wideners.com/itemview.cfm?di ... 82|291|390

Or on Midway, factory new brass running 20-25 per 100.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I just checked with http://www.brassmanbrass.com/ and he is currently out of stock of Commercial Remington .223 Brass. All other brass he had listed has the primer crimp according to his web site. You may want to send John an e-mail as he may know when he will be getting in some more brass. He is a great guy to do business with.

Larry


----------



## HWYBULL (Feb 10, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

I would recommend buying some Black Hills ammo, shooting it, and then saving the emptys. The brass will be formed to your own chamber, and they use good brass too.


----------



## b00mer (Jul 6, 2008)

i have about 400 once fired, mixed head stamp, some commercial some Lake City

35..00 plus 10. for usps flat rate


----------

